# Don't tell my mum.



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Going outside I could see my neighbours looking over the fence watching Diesel and Willow have a tug of war with my mum's knickers!! I don't think I will tell my mum!


 That must have been SO funny! <LOL> One of my kitten owners kept on reporting on how her male would carry her bras around. I said "So what lesson are you learning through this?" and she said "Oh, that he likes to carry things around?" and I said "Noooooooooo silly - it means that you need to put your bras away!" <LOL> She said she doesn't mind if he normally does it, only when visitors are there that she gets a bit red in the face! :


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

lol, I wouldn't tell your mum either, Gracie once greeted the window cleaner with one of my bras:doh:


----------



## chancii (Jul 11, 2007)

Am I glad that Chance is only into socks!  And only when we're trying to put them on. Go figure...


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Good thinking! Rusty is into pillows and socks.. but Penny is into bras and panties.. and feels the need to present them to guests! Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Could have been worst - your mum could have been wearing them!


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL
It will be OUR secret ...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL! Beamer likes to take my pillows and blankets outside, then he takes the pillow case off the pillow and lays on it- its commical!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Scooter use to carry around some article of clothing belonging to her son when our son was at work. When Ron ws on gravgeyard and Scooter slept with me/us, there was always underpants, sock, shirt --something of Ron's in bed. When Ron was home, Scooter didn't carry anything arund. It was so endearing to wach him carry stuff around, knowing he ws staying as close to Ron the only way he knew how.

But thank goodness he adnBoots or he and Buck NEVER palyed tug of war with any clothes! that would hve been a sight to have seen.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Isn't it funny how when they are too quiet you know something is up!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope you took a photo of this.This is too funny!


----------

